# 220v Electric Smoker for Europe?



## convex (Jan 13, 2011)

Just a (hopefully) quick question, does anyone do a 220 smoker for Europe? Just got back from the states and spent some quality time with a MES...needless to say, I fell in love. I'd like to avoid building one if possible :)

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 13, 2011)

Maybe check this site out...

http://www.tootoo.com/s-ps/electric-smoker--p-1481162.html

Or perhaps invest in a converter...


----------



## convex (Jan 14, 2011)

Yea, I contacted the company in China, apparently they do the MESs too. Would be nice if they would just stick the 220 heating element into one of those nice 30" with the window. 

Did a bit of research on the step down transformers, apparently they've dropped in price quite a bit since I last looked. $50 gets you a 1500w transformer. Now time to order my smoker :)

Thanks for the help


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 14, 2011)

convex said:


> Yea, I contacted the company in China, apparently they do the MESs too. Would be nice if they would just stick the 220 heating element into one of those nice 30" with the window.
> 
> Did a bit of research on the step down transformers, apparently they've dropped in price quite a bit since I last looked. $50 gets you a 1500w transformer. Now time to order my smoker :)
> 
> Thanks for the help


You got it bro! Good luck!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 14, 2011)

Firts off welcome to SMF there Convex. I would just spend the money on a converter and that way you will have the smoker that your used to.


----------



## nwdave (Jan 14, 2011)

Go with the converter.  Spent 3 years in West Germany way back when and all our 110v equipment worked just fine with a converter.  What you have to really watch out for is the frequency.  Here in the states, we're use to 60 hertz.  In Europe it was 50 hertz, so anything that was a timer or clock or anything that depended on a reference time need adjusting.  I don't see you having that problem with the MES.  A suggestion, if you're anywhere near U.S. military personnel who live on base or on the economy, they have these converters and usually are looking to get rid of them when they rotate back to the states for dirt cheap.  I know I sold several for much less than I paid.  Your problem is not uncommon and the solution is much easier.  Be sure to get the next wattage step up (2000w vs 1500w) from the MES rated wattage.  Always good to have that cushion.  Don't be a stranger now, let us know your adventures.  As I remember, Poland has a strong beef industry.


----------

